
Developing Django apps with zc.buildout - twampss
http://jacobian.org/writing/django-apps-with-buildout/
======
FraaJad
This is by far the best zc.buildout tutorial out there.

Zope community has lots of cool technology, but completely unknown to
outsiders. They should get more Django people to write documentation for them.

~~~
tdavis
So true. I tried getting into Zope a few years ago and it was like being
dropped in the middle of a forest without a map. I even came to the
(incorrect) conclusion that one had to run this entire, huge Zope stack just
to use parts of it.

